# Help! SBFing back to 330



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

So I was on the 2 part 606 leak, and I SBFed back to 330. The phone was stuck on the red eye logo- I can reboot with shift+alt+del, and holding up arrow gets me bootloader, and x gets me a screen with a triangle around a ! and a droid...what am I missing here?


----------



## tgambitg (Aug 22, 2011)

I had the same problem... go back into the bootloader and plug it back in with RSD lite still up... if it says 'finished' you are ok, then do a factory reset in the recovery


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

bootloader by pressing up arrow? and do this while the phone is unplugged, and then plug it in?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

I can get it to the bootloader, but RSD Lite doesn't see it as being attached.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

boot into recovery, when your on the screen with the triangle then press the search button on keyboard and wipe data/factory reset and reboot....


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> boot into recovery, when your on the screen with the triangle then press the search button on keyboard and wipe data/factory reset and reboot....


Ahh the dang search button, right! Well I am re-SBFing now because I was somewhat panicking  but I think that will work. Thanks!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

hooray! All set and programming now.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

We seriously need to stick an SBF guide.... so many useless posts about it.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> We seriously need to stick an SBF guide.... so many useless posts about it.


Theres a really good one somewhere on DF, dont remember where though.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Try http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF? Factory reset isn't needed, as you can read there; at least I never had to do it.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

you'll have to wipe cache if swapping between say aosp/2.4.330/2.4.290/4.5.606 but only cache is really needed...


----------

